# Player



## Yugi-Radiodome (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Leute ich bin ein voller Visual Basic anfänger-_-*! Und brauche eure Hilfe

Und zwar möchte ich einen Player programmieren der einen Stream aus dem Netz abespielt also ne URl kann ich ein Button machen der den Abspielt? Wenn ja was ist der Code für den Button 


Bitte um schnelle antwort


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (18. Mai 2004)

*LEUDE......*

LEute..... ICh brauch eure HILFE bitte 1


----------



## Shakie (19. Mai 2004)

Zuerst mal eine Frage: du programmiert doch mit *Visual* Basic, oder? In Visual Basic braucht man keinen Quellcode um Buttons zu erstellen! Man klickt einfach in der Leiste links (keine Ahnung wie die heißt) auf "Button" und _malt_ einen Button. Fertig!


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (19. Mai 2004)

*....*

Also wenn ich rechtsklick druf mache halt auf die Menüleiste mit den Symbolen dann Components kannste ja windowsmedia player auswählen dann zieh ich den auf die form. dann kann ich unter den eigenschaft von dem Media PLayer eine Base Url eingeben geb die url ein mache vorschau und kann nicht abspielen nicht stoppen keine Pause und auch keine Lautstärke regeln ja ich progge mit VB


----------



## Audron-AT-www (20. Mai 2004)

Ja... Er machts mit Visual Basic 6.0 Enterprise Edition um genau zu sein glaubich *gg*

Er weiss schon wie man en button macht habich ihm schon beigebracht *löl* aber naija...
Bei mir is das selbe prob... ich benutz Microsoft Media Control .ocx oder Windows Media Player .ocx aber beim Test oder wenn man Compiliert kann man auf keine buttons klicken... enabled sind die alle...


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (20. Mai 2004)

*ich kann..*

Ich kann ne Msgbox buttons usw.


----------



## Audron-AT-www (20. Mai 2004)

Boar! *baff ist*
Ich..ich... bin geplättet... MsgBox.... pf... boar... *herz schlag*


----------



## Shakie (20. Mai 2004)

Wenn das MediaPlayer-Steuerelement nicht richtig funktioniert, dann schalte doch die MediaPlayer-Buttons einfach in den Eigenschaften aus und erstell deine eigenen Buttons. Schließlich gibt es für jeden Button auch eine dazugehöreige, vom Quellcode aufrufbare Aktion (z.B. MediaPlayer1.Play). Diese Funktion rufst du dann einfach in deinem eigenen Button auf.


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (20. Mai 2004)

*?*

Kapier ich net -__* ich bin nen anfänger also bitte idiotensicher:-(


----------



## Shakie (21. Mai 2004)

OK.
Also du fügst ein ein WindowsMediaPlayer auf deine Form hinzu. Das du das kannst, weiß ich, du hast es ja oben selber beschrieben. Dann erstellst du einen Button. Den nennst du (zum Beispiel) "cmdStart.
In den Quellcode, der ausgeführt werden soll, wenn der Button geklickt wird, schreibst du dann folgendes:

MediaPlayer1.Play

und schon fängt dein Media-Player an, dein Lied abzuspielen, dass du in "FileName" eingestellt hast, also zum Beispiel "C:\Musik\Test.mp3"

Für weitere Informationen klickst du einfach mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das "Play", das du im Quellcode geschrieben hast und klickst dann im erschienen Menü auf "Definition". Dann sollte der sogenannte Objektmanager erscheinen. Da siehst du dann die ganzen Möglichkeiten, die dein MediaPlayer dir bietet.


----------



## Audron-AT-www (22. Mai 2004)

Is ja schön und gut... Aber wir wollen ja die URL abspielen... Der Audio Stream...
Base URL... Und nich der filename... hm... Ausserdem wennich bei filename und/oder baseUrl eingeb die URL dann auf meinen button drücke auf dem ich das onclick ereignis hab mit dem ich MediaPlayer1.Play ausführe dann zeigter fehler an:

Method 'Play' of object 'IMediaPlayer2' failed...

Weiß aber nich was ein IMediaPlayer2 is ?!
Vielleicht eine .dll? Und das .ocx heißt da MediaPlayer1... naja... 

mfg AUDRON ->

PS:
die url is "http://server03.flashspace-net.de:8050/listen.m3u"


----------



## Kriskra (25. Mai 2004)

Gehört zwar jetzt nicht direkt zum thema aber:
Yugi-Radiodome ich würde dir als VB anfänger erstmal empfehlen mit einfacheren Projekten anzufangen und dich dann langsam "hoch zu arbeiten"!

Wie wärs denn z.b. am anfang mit ner Passwortabfage oder so irgnetwas? So hab ich zumindest angefangen...

Nicht gleich mit sowas "schwierigem"...


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (26. Mai 2004)

*....*

lol wenn ich wüsste wie sowas geht ich kann zwa sachen hatte auch schon nen player am laufen nur der hat noch ein fehler gemacht dann hab ich den jetzt ohne fhler nur der spielt den nichtmehr ab ------


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (26. Mai 2004)

*Naja vieleicht haste recht .....*

Okay könnte mir dann wohl mal wer helfen ?  Nen Kleines Programm mit passwortabfragen usw. Zu ertsllen?


----------



## Kriskra (27. Mai 2004)

Hmm okay, dann erklär ich dir das mal kurz...

Also erstmal fragst du dich "was brauche ich für eine Passworteingabe?"

Da wäre erstmal ein Button (Command1) und ein Textfeld (Text1) , das wärs jetzt erstmal.

Du ziehst also diese beiden dinge auf die form und fängst an indem du doppelt auf den Button klickst.

Nun kümmerst du dich um die Abfrage...

Also: (Kopiere das am besten in VB)

```
If text1.text = "DeinPasswort" Then 
'Damit beginnt das ganze, ist eigentlich ganz klar, oder? ;) Weiter gehts, was soll er machen wenn das passwort stimmt?
Msgbox "Richtig!" 
'Wenn das Passwort nun stimmt kommt eine Dialogbox (MsgBox = Message box) inder das wort Richtig steht.
Else
'Jetzt kommt was er machen soll wenn das Passwort falsch ist. 
Msgbox "Falsch!" 
'Also wieder eine Messagebox mit dem inhalt "Falsch!"
End if
'Beendet die Abfrage!
```

Das wars auch schon, nun klicke auf starten und probiere es aus! 

Das sind so mal die anfänge in VB, ich hoffe ich konnte es dir einigermassen gut erklären!

Mfg
Kriskra


----------



## gXPsychomatrix (27. Mai 2004)

scheiss auf die pw abfrage... der player is wichtig es muss doch möglich sein das man nen radiostream über nen in VB generierten Mediaplayer 9 laufen lassen kann.... wir hatten ja schon mal musik bis die dumme fehler meldung von wegen runtime error kam..... so gehts doch auch wenn ich in MP die url eintrage! also muss es doch möglich sein das in ein eigenständiges priog zu verwandeln grummel...


----------



## xSkaSchY (27. Mai 2004)

*Japs*

mhh wenn man das ganze über ne API dingsbums da anspricht ?! ... mhhh ma testen ob das evtl. geht.

*Update*

hab ma grad das tutorial von 
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_499.html
ausprobiert.. normale Mp3 gehen nur stream ned -.-


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (29. Mai 2004)

*zu dem...*

Zu dem Passwort und wie mach ich das das der wenns richtig ist auf ne andere form wechselt


----------



## Shakie (31. Mai 2004)

*Form wechseln*

Du machst:
	
	
	



```
DieseForm.Hide
AndereForm.Show
```
oder:
	
	
	



```
Unload Dieseform
AndereForm.Show
```

Der Unterschied zwischen Unload und Hide ist, dass nach Unload die Form aus dem Arbeitsspeicher gelöscht wird, bei Hide wird sie lediglich versteckt.


----------



## gXPsychomatrix (21. Juli 2004)

*nich vom thema abweichen*

es muss doch möglich sein ein listen.pls ( was ja nix anderes ist als eine mp3 playlist ) ab spielen zu lassen...


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Juli 2004)

> Er machts mit Visual Basic 6.0 Enterprise Edition um genau zu sein glaubich


Er gibt ca. 3000 Euro aus für ein Werkzeug, von dem er keinen blassen Schimmer hat?


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (21. Juli 2004)

*Weiß Keiner was?*

Leute weiß hier keiner was.


Wie mann Playlisten (pls,m3u) in ne filebox läd und dann abspielen kann?ß?


----------



## sunygirl (21. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Er gibt ca. 3000 Euro aus für ein Werkzeug, von dem er keinen blassen Schimmer hat? *



Naja, aber er beschäftigt sich ja damit und will "Schimmer" davon bekommen...
Ich bin auch Anfänger und versuche dahinter zu steigen...! Habe  Visual Studio 6.0


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Juli 2004)

> Naja, aber er beschäftigt sich ja damit und will "Schimmer" davon bekommen...
> Ich bin auch Anfänger und versuche dahinter zu steigen...! Habe Visual Studio 6.0


Trotzdem halte ich eine Investition von 3000 Euro nur zum "Reinschnuppern" in eine Software, die sowieso keine Zukunft mehr hat, nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll. Ich versuch ja nur, zu verstehen, wieso man sowas macht.


----------



## Cthulhu (21. Juli 2004)

*trotzdem vom Thema abweichen*



> Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky
> Er gibt ca. 3000 Euro aus für ein Werkzeug, von dem er keinen blassen Schimmer hat?



Kaufen? Wieso wird gleich von kaufen ausgegangen und dann noch daran rumdiskutiert?


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Juli 2004)

> Kaufen? Wieso wird gleich von kaufen ausgegangen und dann noch daran rumdiskutiert?


Wovon soll ich deiner Meinung nach sonst ausgehen?


----------



## Yugi-Radiodome (21. Juli 2004)

*ey jungs*

nur weil ich neu bin 

mein vadda hat es gekauft und ich fummel damit jetzt en bissl


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Juli 2004)

ey, dann kennt sich dein vadda doch bestimmt auch voll fett damit aus und kann dir da en bissl wat erklärn, wa?


----------

